# Project - Bob Paris



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

xxx


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how much weight have you lost over 18 months then?

you aint looking too bad still lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I went from 118kg to 96-97kg

That was feb 2013

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Legs:

Squats

140kg - 8 reps

150kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

nice n easy, easing back in. Pausing at the bottom for a few seconds

Leg Press

260kg - 10 reps

260kg - 10 reps

260kg - 10 reps

leg extensions

60kg - 12 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 8 reps

seated ham curl machine

multiple sets of varying weights, at least 6-7 sets...dont care to remember lol.

Seated calve raise

90kg - 8 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

118kg in similar to current shape?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yup! i had a very good offseason before the hernia became strangulated.

i was keeping it very lean up to 111-112kg then big.H upped my cals and still had ab outlines and seperation.

only trained legs twice since ive been back in the gym and they've gone from 30" to 26.5" so thats gotta be an extra few KG's to throw back on alone haha


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Project - Bob Paris ambitious! I always liked the look he brought to the stage.

Good luck with your plan incredible. If you don't mind can I make a suggestion. Eat more carbs, 50g of rice if it's cooked or uncooked isn't a lot.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Andy! Ambitious but who wants an easy goal eh lol.

I'm really carb sensitive and I have only just upped the carbs believe it or not.

I prefer to slowly add carbs, gauge their effect and then proceed rather than dumping in a large amount and having to dial down  slowly slowly catchy monkey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest n shoulders

Decline Hammer Strength

Last week i nailed 80kg each side so decided take a punt.

85kg (es) - 8 reps?! - A

90kg - 8 reps - A

85kg - 7 reps - B

80kg - 4 reps - B

smached it outta the park!

Next week i will be going for 100kg, run out of room on the plate loading pins so will need to use 25kg plates instead of 20's

db incline press

52kg - 9 reps - A

52kg - 6 reps - B

48kg - 5 reps - C

36kg - 8 reps - B

db flys

34kg - 8 reps wooot - A

34kg - 7 reps - B

28kg - 10 reps - B

cable crossovers

22kg - 10 reps - A

17.5kg - 12 reps - B

17.5kg - 12 reps - B

db laterals

14kg - 15 reps - A

14kg - 12 reps - B

14kg - 12 reps - B

rear db laterals

8kg - 15 reps - A

12kg - 10 reps - A

8kg - 10 reps -B

DB's in short supply so couldnt nab the 10-12-14's when i needed them

Machine OH Press

35kg - 12 reps - A

35kg - 10 reps - B

35kg - 10 reps - B

Great workout, all set on the up n up and feeling strong! Looking a lot leaner this week which is good but i'm aiming for a bit more size so the carbs will be upped. Not a drastic amount but enough to keep things ticking

New diet:

1: 3 weetabix - protein shake

2: chicken, 50g rice, nuts

3: chicken, 100g rice, oatcakes + peanut butter

4: chicken, 50g rice, nuts

5: protein shake, banana PreWO

6: protein shake, 50g malto PWO

7: chicken/beef, eggs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Friday - Arms

EZ CURL

50kg - 7 reps

60kg - 7 reps

60kg - 6 reps

50kg - 7 reps

DB CURLS

34kg - 6 reps

28kg - 10 reps

28kg - 8 reps

Machine Curls

3 sets x 15-20 reps

Tri-pushdowns

45kg - 15 reps

50kg - 12 reps

65kg - 12 reps

I was using the piddly stack and had to balance more and more weight on top of the stack, hence the weird increases per set. Like a game of jenga!

C.G.B.P

40kg - 12-15 reps x 3

Machien Dips

3-4 sets - 12-15 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back

Straight arm Pulldowns

35kg - 12 reps -A

45kg - 12 reps -A

45kg - 12 reps -A

(45kg stack)

These will be done on the lat pulldown station next week, more of a stack

Bent rows

140kg - 7 reps -B

140kg - 7 reps -B

130kg - 8 reps -B

120kg - 8 reps -B

UH Hammer Strength Pulldowns

90kg - 10 reps -B

80kg - 10 reps -B

70kg - 10 reps -B

DB Rows

52kg - 10 reps -A

52kg - 10 reps -A

52kg - 10 reps -A

(52kg max DB's)

This exercise will be replaced with something else

Low Pulley Row

53kg - 10 reps -B

53kg - 10 reps -B

45kg - 10 reps -B

BB Shrugs

140kg - 10 reps -A

160kg - 8 reps -B

140kg - 10 reps -B

120kg - 12 reps -B

A good workout, i'm being limited by the equipment a little now though so time to switch it up.

DB rows will be replaced with T-BAR rows as they have a funky barbell corner attachment for the power racks here


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Incredible-Bulk said:


> New diet:
> 
> 1: 3 weetabix - protein shake
> 
> ...


Just out of interest, whats the rationale behind Meal 3?

By that I'm meaning, you mentioned in your reply to Andy that you're carbs sensitive? So just wondering why you opted for 100g Rice + Oatcakes all in Meal 3 - as opposed to, say, 65g rice in each meals 2 , 3 & 4?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i have longer for lunch than i do for eating at my desk scurrying in meals 2+4 

100g in meal 3 is also taken with a lot of fats so the insulin spike is dampened, i like a bigger lunch too


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Ah, I see. Though it might be more intricate than that! :lol:

Fair do's. I'm quite lucky in that I can eat pretty much whenever when I'm at work


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

haha, i'd love to be able to eat the 5k offseason carb fests i see others do! 

Makes food prep easier for me though with tinier meals with less in them though


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest n shoulders

DECLINE HS PRESS

190kg - 6 reps - B

180kg - 6 reps - B

170kg - 7 reps - B

140kg - 7 reps - B

100kg - 8 reps - B

INCLINE DB PRESS

50kg - 10 reps -A

50kg - 7 reps - B

40kg - 8 reps - B

32kg - 10 reps - B

Stuffed with max 50kg DB's so might switch this to after another exercise.

DB FLYS

34KG - 5 REPS.... gargghh so close - B

28kg - 8 reps - B

22kg - 12 reps - B

CABLE X-OVERS

17.5kg - 15 reps - B

17.5kg - 12 reps - B

17.5kg - 10 reps -B

DB LATERALS

16kg - 14 reps - A

16kg - 12 reps - B

16kg - 10 reps - B

REVERSE PEC DECK

50kg - 15 reps - A

57.5kg - 12 reps - B

57.5kg - 10 reps -B

MILITARY PRESS

43kg - 12 reps - A

50kg - 6 reps -B

43kg - 8 reps


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

What does the

"- A" , "- B" , "- C" denote?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

A - Go up in weight next week

B - Stick with this weight

C - Too heavy, drop next week

i always push for progress on weights, the first set is always the heaviest and i believe in the maximum stimuli for the muscle to respond.

example, starting heavy 100, 80, 70kg is better IMO than building up from lighter weights and reducing the max you can get 60, 70, 80kg

3 sets of maximum effort vs dicking around with light weight for 2-3 sets you know you can easily handle until the 10th-12th rep starts to suck


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Incredible-Bulk said:


> A - Go up in weight next week
> 
> B - Stick with this weight
> 
> C - Too heavy, drop next week


Thats a good idea!

Might borrow this for my own sessions!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Its a handy tool for log books... my mind is cluttered with work and other gumf, let alone trying to remember what weight i lifted last week and how well it went that set. This way you always know what to aim for and where you stand 

Give it a spin mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Within the contexts of cycling once in close to pb's I try to add 1kg a week..

If you can lift 'x' you should be able to +1 it.

It again gives v definite numbers to hit. ?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Incredible-Bulk said:


> Hi Andy! Ambitious but who wants an easy goal eh lol.
> 
> I'm really carb sensitive and I have only just upped the carbs believe it or not.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised look at the amount of protein your eating. Unless you decrease your protein in line with the increase in carbohydrates you probably will spill over. I'm not convinced by arguments like I'm carb sensitive. You're only going to be that way if you've made yourself that way by consistently neglecting carbohydrates through previous dietary approaches. Your body down regulates its cellular machinery to process, utilise and store carbohydrates as a consequence of such dieting. Thankfully because of the glycolysis and the krebs cycle which are ubiquitous to muscle cells your hard wired to be able to utilise carbohydrates. Even the most carb sensitive individuals can usually get away with around 40% carbohydrates. Rather than dumping anything I'd encourage you to give it a shot. Take 50g of protein out in exchange for 50g of carbohydrates, the calories are the same you shouldn't gain any additional weight and because the calories are utilised more efficiently you should be able to train harder, look fuller and probably hold less water since you'll be placing your body under less stress.

It's up to you of course.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

AChappell said:


> ... I'm not convinced by arguments like I'm carb sensitive. You're only going to be that way if you've made yourself that way by consistently neglecting carbohydrates through previous dietary approaches. Your body down regulates its cellular machinery to process, utilise and store carbohydrates as a consequence of such dieting. Thankfully because of the glycolysis and the krebs cycle which are ubiquitous to muscle cells your hard wired to be able to utilise carbohydrates. Even the most carb sensitive individuals can usually get away with around 40% carbohydrates. Rather than dumping anything I'd encourage you to give it a shot. Take 50g of protein out in exchange for 50g of carbohydrates, the calories are the same you shouldn't gain any additional weight and because the calories are utilised more efficiently you should be able to train harder, look fuller and probably hold less water since you'll be placing your body under less stress.
> 
> It's up to you of course.


This is an interesting point. This year I dieted on the highest carbs I've ever dieted on, and I'd say I got leaner than I can ever remember.

Would you say that, potentially, my previous very low carb dieting approach could explain why I can now eat 400g carbs per day without adding any substantial bodyfat? Least year it took my about 3 months to build up to 400g carbs per day, and I eventually got up to 480g but was much fatter. I'm now regularly getting 400g a day and having a few days at 500+ and I'm still seeing vascularity in my abs.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

AChappell said:


> I'm not surprised look at the amount of protein your eating. Unless you decrease your protein in line with the increase in carbohydrates you probably will spill over.


Just been on fitday and you're right... i'm on nearly 400g protein a day.... eeeek. Thing is, even though the cals have been upped and protein maintained, i'm not spilling over, if anything Elle is telling me i'm getting leaner (my unbiased eyes).












> I'm not convinced by arguments like I'm carb sensitive. You're only going to be that way if you've made yourself that way by consistently neglecting carbohydrates through previous dietary approaches.


ahh you havent been blessed with pics of how i looked before i dieted down for the first time haha, i've been 19+ stone of chub, the neglect has been there. I've worked with 3 prep guys and all have made that same conclusion and these are 3 good names in the industry, as much as the term is bandied about, i am sensitive to carbs, hence the higher protein.



> Your body down regulates its cellular machinery to process, utilise and store carbohydrates as a consequence of such dieting. Thankfully because of the glycolysis and the krebs cycle which are ubiquitous to muscle cells your hard wired to be able to utilise carbohydrates. Even the most carb sensitive individuals can usually get away with around 40% carbohydrates.


i'm around 25% at present, i can back down the protein and up the carbs in terms of cal balancing.

This is more rounded, 30% carbs, 33% fats, 35% protein












> Rather than dumping anything I'd encourage you to give it a shot. Take 50g of protein out in exchange for 50g of carbohydrates, the calories are the same you shouldn't gain any additional weight and because the calories are utilised more efficiently you should be able to train harder, look fuller and probably hold less water since you'll be placing your body under less stress.


let give it a spin!!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Incredible-Bulk said:


> A - Go up in weight next week
> 
> B - Stick with this weight
> 
> C - Too heavy, drop next week


I do something similar in my log book:

^ Increase

- Stay the same

˅ Lower


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

now leg day!!!

SQUATS

160KG - 6 REPS - A

160KG - 6 REPS

140KG - 7 REPS

100KG - 15 REPS (sick puppy award)

LEG EXTENSIONS

80KG - 10 REPS - A

87.5KG - 8 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

BAD GIRLS (ABDUCTOR MACHINE)

80KG x 10 REPS x 3 SETS

GOOD GIRLS (ADDUCTOR MACHINE)

80KG- x 10 REPS x 3 SETS

SEATED HAM CURLS

80KG - 10 REPS - A

87.5KG- 10 REPS - A

95KG - 10 REPS

97.5kg - 10 REPS -B

LEG PRESS CALVE RAISES

180KG, 220KG, 250KG, 250KG (10-15 REPS)

SEATED CALVE RAISES

30KG x 3 SETS x FAILURE

Totally bolloxed and the 15 rep set of squats left them pumped and swollen


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back:

straight arm pulldowns

50kg - 10 reps - A

45kg - 10 reps - B

45kg - 10 reps - B

Oly bar rows (technically a Tbar minus the T) - close grip handle

60kg - 12 reps - A

80kg - 10 reps - A

100kg - 10 reps - A

Love this love this! Felt like death after each set though lol.

Latpulldown (dual pulley system)

43kg - 10 reps - C

38kg - 10 reps - B/C

33kg - 10 reps - A

38kg - 10 reps - B

This dual pulley is so hard to train with, feels as if the lightest weight is a struggle and its cack handed.

Single pulley LPD station was busy as the gym was rammed.

DB Rows

52kg - 10 reps - A

52kg - 10 reps - B

52kg - 10 reps - B

Still limited by 52kg DB's...

Low Pulley Row

43kg - 10 reps - A

48kg - 10 reps - B

BB Shrugs

120kg - 10 reps - A

170kg - 8 reps - B

170kg - 8 reps - B

120kg - 10 reps - A

Dropped too low on the last set.

I've gone through a growth spurt it seems, elle has noticed my legs just balloon up in the last few days and my arms look bigger. On the weighing scales this morning - 110kg , up 2kg


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Have you ever tried doing the DB Rows with A Barbell?

Set-up is like T-bars in a corner, but you row one arm at a time?

[video=youtube;ExuDK5iWKM8]


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

viable! i did them last night two handed with a close grip handle but this is one way...cheers!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lucky sods being able to bend over n do an exercise lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

You could probably emulate it lying on an incline bench Cal??

Maybe just go lighter and do super slow reps??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

That's what I do bud.. ?

I have also got one of those universal joints you fit the bar into tho..

If I brace my feet on the cage whilst laying I can go pretty heavy, ill root out an old vid of me using fatgripz too ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i remember training at forest gym that had an incline bench you could lay on and do t-bar rows on, the bar had a joggle in it so you could pull it all the way up without hitting bench before full contraction.

Chest & shoulders:

Incline smith

150kg - 7 reps - A

140kg - 6 reps - B

120kg - 7 reps - B

100kg - 7 reps - B

Incline machine press

60kg - 8 reps - A

55kg - 8 reps - B

50kg - 6 reps - C

45kg - 8 reps - B

db flys

34kg - 6 reps - A

34kg - 6 reps - B

24kg - 15 reps - B

cable crossovers

17.5kg - 10 reps - A

17.5kg - 10 reps - B

17.5kg - 10 reps - B

db laterals

18kg - 12 reps - A

18kg - 10 reps - B

14kg - 12 reps - B

facepulls

35kg - 15 reps - A

35kg - 12 reps - B

35kg - 12 reps - B

machine press

40kg - 12 reps - A

40kg - 10 reps - B

40kg - 10 reps - B


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs:

squats

140kg - 15 reps - A

140kg - 8 reps - B

120kg - 15 reps - A (Quick paced reps no pause)

leg extensions

87.5kg - 10 reps - B

80kg - 8 reps - B

73kg - 10 reps - B

66kg - 10 reps

good girls

87.5kg - 15 reps x 3 sets

bad girls

87.5kg - 15 reps x 3 sets

seated ham curls

95kg - 8 reps - C

87kg - 10 reps- B

80kg - 10 reps - B

63kg - 10 reps - B

leg press calf raises

200kg - 20 reps x 3 sets

seated calf raises

30kg - 20 reps - A

40kg - 15 reps - B

30kg - 15 reps - B

Great session, back up to the 15 reppers again and looking to go for 150kg for 15 next week.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Are you working around an injury? or are you just strong on your chest movements?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

this is the 3rd time i've trained legs in 18 months mate, before that BigH told me to stop leg training for a year because they were too dominant.

i'm great at pressing movements, back has been a weak point so never the big puller.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

arms:

db curls

18kg - 15 reps

22kg - 12 reps

22kg - 10 reps

18kg - 12 reps

cable curls

34kg - 15 reps

34kg - 12 reps

28kg - 15 reps

machine curls

50kg - 15 reps

50kg - 14 reps

40kg - 15 reps

tri-pushdowns

45kg - 20 reps

45kg - 15 reps

45kg - 15 reps

close grip bench

80kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 12 reps

machine dips

50kg - 15 reps

50kg - 15 reps

45kg - 15 reps

A lighter higher rep session last night, always good to mix it up now and again!

great training week, now i'm off for two events over the weekend so i plan to kick back and relax


----------

